# Bendix MANUAL 2 speed, years available on Schwinns?



## Metalbender (Dec 6, 2021)

What years were the Bendix manual 2 speeds available on Schwinns?  Thank you.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 6, 2021)

1955 was the first year Schwinn started using that hub. It was an option also on some models but the first model to be equipped with one was the Flying Star. 1958 was the first year it was a standard option on the Corvettes.


----------



## Metalbender (Dec 6, 2021)

Thankyou....do you know what year the kickback hub replaced the manual type?

I would ASSUME the kickback replaced the manual because it was easier to replace tires, less parts,cleaner frame,etc???


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 6, 2021)

Metalbender said:


> Thankyou....do you know what year the kickback hub replaced the manual type?
> 
> I would ASSUME the kickback replaced the manual because it was easier to replace tires, less parts,cleaner frame,etc???




1961 was when the Auto 2 speed showed up.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 6, 2021)

This 62 catalog was the first I've spotted it for Schwinn. There's more catalogs for this year than that site has I'm sure of though. But 59 sticks out in my memory of the Redband kickback for some reason, maybe other brand bikes?
Now I neeed to know!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 6, 2021)

This is August but I have an earlier one for 61 somewhere but didn't want to search for it. No mention of the auto 2 speed anywhere in the Sept. 1960 sheet.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 7, 2021)

Ahh, just patent filed date of 59. Patent granted 61, then produced and marketed.


----------



## Metalbender (Dec 7, 2021)

Wow! Thanks for ALL the info....I have a 2 spd manual and didn't know what years that it came on...and would be correct on.

I LOVE the patent paperwork!

  Does anyone have the patent  number for the ND triple speed? 

Again thanks Cabers!
Darrell


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Dec 8, 2021)

Cool paperwork! 

Pretty sure I have ads and paperwork for the kickback dated from 1960. Not Schwinn but from Bendix.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 8, 2021)

Rusty Klunker said:


> Cool paperwork!
> 
> Pretty sure I have ads and paperwork for the kickback dated from 1960. Not Schwinn but from Bendix.



Probably a parts list and maintenance bulletins I imagine? I'd be curious to see.


----------



## Aaron65 (Dec 9, 2021)

I've always wondered who invented that hub - now I know!  Those two must have been geniuses.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Dec 9, 2021)

Aaron65 said:


> Those two must have been geniuses.



I've often though that too.
It's hard enough just to understand how the hubs and all the parts function, much less think it up in the first place.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 9, 2021)

Eric Amlie said:


> I've often though that too.
> It's hard enough just to understand how the hubs and all the parts function, much less think it up in the first place.



A couple of other things to note...the levers say Aviation Division, as in made by the same folks as the Bendix Aircraft carburetors. 
The popular hubs before Bendix MS were the New Departure 2 and 3 speed. ND made one called the Twin Streak that was oddly similar being high flange....during the same years...now that I think about it, I've not nailed down which came first. Google isn't cooperating to find ND patents.  



You can see the shape of the hub above, and note they were part of the General Motors Division. Same folks that developed transmissions...?

Below is part of an ad with a Twin Streak on an early Schwinn Middleweight, from 1-1-56.


----------



## Girlbike (Jan 14, 2022)

So they would have been selling two speed kickback hubs as early as 1959?
The other day, I took apart the original hub from my 1959 Schwinn Catalina, for a little cleaning and grease. Anyway, there's a planetary gear set  inside. Could this have been a two speed the whole time,?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 14, 2022)

Girlbike said:


> So they would have been selling two speed kickback hubs as early as 1959?
> The other day, I took apart the original hub from my 1959 Schwinn Catalina, for a little cleaning and grease. Anyway, there's a planetary gear set  inside. Could this have been a two speed the whole time,?



No kick back in '59 only manual


----------



## Girlbike (Jan 14, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> No kick back in '59 only manual



Thank you. Would a single speed hub have a planetary in it? Now that I'm thinking about it there's hole in the axle, like a Shimano, not as big as a strumey archer.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 14, 2022)

Girlbike said:


> Thank you. Would a single speed hub have a planetary in it? Now that I'm thinking about it there's hole in the axle, like a Shimano, not as big as a strumey archer.



No planetary ,sounds like it is a manual missing the speed lever and all the parts. It would leave the bike in high gear.


----------



## Girlbike (Jan 15, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> No planetary ,sounds like it is a manual missing the speed lever and all the parts. It would leave the bike in high gear.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Girlbike (Jan 15, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> No planetary ,sounds like it is a manual missing the speed lever and all the parts. It would leave the bike in high gear.



It explains a lot. I figured that maybe they just used the same housing as the geared bikes. It certainly is bigger than other one speeds.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 15, 2022)

Girlbike said:


> It explains a lot. I figured that maybe they just used the same housing as the geared bikes. It certainly is bigger than other one speeds.




If you look into the axle you should see a slotted screw head. That piece may be missing as well. If the axle is hollow then you have to determine if exactly what parts are in need of. The gear levers are specific to the manual it has a solid metal cable cover that needs to be securely mounted to the bike frame. bicyclebones  did sell the part that mounts on the end of the axle and is activated by the cable which he also sold at one time. I do not think he sold the lever but they do come up for sale. It seems like cables in good condition and the clamps are the most often the hard part to find. Did you say you had the hub apart?


----------



## Girlbike (Jan 15, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> If you look into the axle you should see a slotted screw head. That piece may be missing as well. If the axle is hollow then you have to determine if exactly what parts are in need of. The gear levers are specific to the manual it has a solid metal cable cover that needs to be securely mounted to the bike frame. bicyclebones  did sell the part that mounts on the end of the axle and is activated by the cable which he also sold at one time. I do not think he sold the lever but they do come up for sale. It seems like cables in good condition and the clamps are the most often the hard part to find. Did you say you had the hub apart?



Yes, the brakes weren't working as good. And it was making a little rattle noise when coasting sometimes. I don't think I used the right grease, but I have a tub of white lithium grease.
I figured the planetary gears were some sort of torque multiplier for the brakes. Looking back at all the evidence, of course it's some sort of geared hub.
I didn't see any screw inside the axle,or any means of control. I've got a couple other things to do today, but I will definitely get it apart again and replace the grease if nothing else pretty soon.
In the meantime, thank you very much for trying to school a relative noob.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 15, 2022)

The hub has disc brakes they get oil not grease and make sure the bearings are in the correct position. They tend to be some what noisy, or they have a growl as I like to say. When you have it apart you need to look at a schematic of the hub to make sure it has all the parts and also look for signs of excessive wear. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jan 15, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> The hub has disc brakes they get oil not grease and make sure the bearings are in the correct position. They tend to be some what noisy, or they have a growl as I like to say. When you have it apart you need to look at a schematic of the hub to make sure it has all the parts and also look for signs of excessive wear. Let us know how you make out.



Disc brakes? Which hub are we talking about again? If it has 3 Red bands, that makes more sense. That would be the Automatic Kickback and it won't have the hollow axle. If the hub shell is smooth in the middle, then you may be missing those Manual control parts previously discussed and it will have brake shoes. Could also be a Yellow band Automatic Kickback that would have brake shoes as well.


----------



## Girlbike (Jan 15, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> The hub has disc brakes they get oil not grease and make sure the bearings are in the correct position. They tend to be some what noisy, or they have a growl as I like to say. When you have it apart you need to look at a schematic of the hub to make sure it has all the parts and also look for signs of excessive wear. Let us know how you make out.



Yup! The plan is to print the diagram posted in the thread, and take it it in the basement, where I ruin bikes.
Currently it's laced into a rim for putting into the remains of a parts bike a friend gave me, a really pretty old Hercules.
Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 15, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Disc brakes? Which hub are we talking about again? If it has 3 Red bands, that makes more sense. That would be the Automatic Kickback and it won't have the hollow axle. If the hub shell is smooth in the middle, then you may be missing those Manual control parts previously discussed and it will have brake shoes. Could also be a Yellow band Automatic Kickback that would have brake shoes as well.



Yes sorry brake pads my bad


----------



## Girlbike (Jan 15, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Disc brakes? Which hub are we talking about again? If it has 3 Red bands, that makes more sense. That would be the Automatic Kickback and it won't have the hollow axle. If the hub shell is smooth in the middle, then you may be missing those Manual control parts previously discussed and it will have brake shoes. Could also be a Yellow band Automatic Kickback that would have brake shoes as well.



No, this one is smooth, no bands, no color, it's got a hollow axle. I'm learning a lot today. Better stop eating funnyions and start eating responsibilityions. Updates tomorrow after work.


----------



## Girlbike (Jan 18, 2022)

Thank you for your time and patience.
This hub will have to be bumped to the end of the line. When time allows it I'm trying to get another project together for an old and custom bike ride in Ohio. Stupid stuff happened to my fender skirt bike too.(I don't wanna talk about it..)  I might be supplying a couple bikes to old friends and family.


----------

